# Inglourious Basterds



## Night falls (25. August 2009)

Ich komme grade aus dem Kino und habe mir den besagten Streifen mit der Freundin angeschaut...
Ich kann schonmal sagen, dass er mir ziemlich gut gefallen hat (obwohl ich keiner der vielen Tarantinojünger bin) und Christoph Waltz einfach brilliant seinen SS-Standartenführer gespielt hat. Eine ausführlichere Kritik kommt wahrscheinlich nachdem ich das Teil Donnerstag mit 2 Freunden im O-Ton nochmal angeguckt hab. Ich glaube im Original kommt das Spiel mit den verschiedenen Sprachen einfach viel besser rüber.

Nachdem ich also einen Diskussionsanstoß gegeben hab - lasst euch über den Film aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death_Master (25. August 2009)

Der Film ist ein Bingo... sagt man das so?


----------



## Haxxler (25. August 2009)

Der Film hat mir wirklich sehr gut gefallen und das sage ich nicht nur, weil ich Tarantino Fan bin. Christoph Waltz hat wirklich brilliert in der Rolle des charmanten Nazis. Ich hatte zwar mehr "gemetzel" erwartet, aber wer braucht das schon bei diesen genialen Dialogen. Die französischen und die kurzen italienischen Szenen, finde ich wirklich genial. Jeder andere hätte diese Szenen auf englisch gedreht, aber Tarantino hat begriffen, wie sehr diese Szenen dem Film seinen Charm geben. Außerdem hat es mich einfach aus den Socken gehauen, als ich gesehen habe wie perfekt Christoph Waltz diese Sprachen beherrscht. Auch von Daniel Brühl war ich überrascht. Ich konnte eigentlich bei keinem Schauspieler meckern. Auch wenn ich gerne Bruno Ganz als Hitler gesehen hätte... naja man darf ja noch träumen ^^ Til Schweiger hatte zum Glück sehr wenig Text, was die Sache angenehm machte. Auch die kleinen Nebenrollen haben mir den Kinoabend versüßt, wie z.B. Ludger Pistor als Autogrammjäger oder Bela B. als Kinoschreier.

Fazit: Auf jeden Fall anschauen! Lasst euch nicht von Untertiteln abschrecken, diese machen den Film nur noch besser.


----------



## Lintflas (25. August 2009)

Christoph Waltz hat Brad Pitt durch seine brilliante Darbietung regelrecht gegen die Wand gespielt. Pitt meinte sogar, daß es 
schwer sei, gegen Waltz Präsenz zu bestehen. Ich war jedenfalls selten von einer schauspielerischen Glanzleistung derart fasziniert. 
Ohne Waltz wäre der Film nicht mal halb so gut geworden. Für mich ist er einer der besten Schauspieler aller Zeiten.

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. August 2009)

Also ich fand Tarantino is seit From Dusk till Dawn und Pulp Fiction immer schlechter geworden.
konnte mit Kill Bill überhaupt nix anfangen und der neue is nu auch nich mein Fall...
Ich hoff immer noch, dass er wieder zu alter größe aufsteigt


----------



## marion9394 (25. August 2009)

ja lohnt es sich also den film anzugucken?
hm war bis jetzt skeptisch, da ich wo gelesen hatte das der film nicht gegen nazis sondern gegen deutsche allgemein geht... das brauch ich dann nicht dringend. nen weiteren "die-deutschen-sind-ja-so-scheiße-film"? ... fande auch den death race und hostel (da hat doch auch der tarantino mitgewirkt) schon derbe schlecht und weiß wirklch nicht was ich nun davon halten soll...

habe mir alternativ public enemies angeguckt - und war derbe enttäuscht. meiner meinung nach der 2t schlechteste film von jonny depp... kameraführung war grauenhaft (stellenweise wie in blairwitch), die charakter kamen gar nicht raus, und die rolle passte gar nicht auf depp... der film kam mir vor wie 3 stunden und er war gar nicht spannend... 

sogar so langweilig das ich als happy-end-fan am ende nur noch gehofft habe: oh bitte schießts dem nun endlich in kopf das der rotz vorbei is... -.-

herrn walz find ich gruselig^^ das hat er seiner rolle in kommissar rex zu verdanken, die ich als kleines kind gesehen habe )


----------



## Haxxler (25. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ja lohnt es sich also den film anzugucken?
> hm war bis jetzt skeptisch, da ich wo gelesen hatte das der film nicht gegen nazis sondern gegen deutsche allgemein geht... das brauch ich dann nicht dringend. nen weiteren "die-deutschen-sind-ja-so-scheiße-film"?


Wo hast du denn so einen Scheiß gelesen? Das ist einer der wenigen Kriegsfilme, der überhaupt nicht gegen Deutsche geht, sondern schlicht und ergreifend gegen Nazis. Und nichts anderes. Zwar sagt Brad Pitt ab und zu sowas wie: "Die Deutschen werden uns fürchten" oder "Die Deutschen k.a. was", aber in diesem Film kommt für mich keine Sekunde lang, das Gefühl auf, dass es sich nicht nur um Nazis handelt, auf denen der Hass der Basterds gerichtet ist.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2009)

finde die neusten von dem netten herrn tarantino einfach nicht mehr das was die alten waren
fand den film zwar ganz ok aber hätte mir mehr erhofft


----------



## riesentrolli (25. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ja lohnt es sich also den film anzugucken?
> hm war bis jetzt skeptisch, da ich wo gelesen hatte das der film nicht gegen nazis sondern gegen deutsche allgemein geht... das brauch ich dann nicht dringend. nen weiteren "die-deutschen-sind-ja-so-scheiße-film"?


oh noez!
erinnert mich daran, dass sich n paar nazis auf altermedia auch über dead snow herrlich aufgeregt haben XDDD


----------



## claet (25. August 2009)

dead snow? is das nich dieser zombi nazi film?
hab nur den trailer gesehen und glaub der is genial lustig xD

zum thema:
epic! =)

für mich vielleicht einer der besten nach pulp fiction .. bin mir aber nich so sicher, sind einfach alle zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> dead snow? is das nich dieser zombi nazi film?
> hab nur den trailer gesehen und glaub der is genial lustig xD
> [...]


jep, ist er. und er ist in der tat unglaublich amüsant. zumindest die 2. hälfte des films. würd ja gerne szenen schildern, aber da macht mir wohl die fsk n strich durch die rechnung^^


----------



## Night falls (25. August 2009)

> erinnert mich daran, dass sich n paar nazis auf altermedia auch über dead snow herrlich aufgeregt haben XDDD


>klick< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn sich irgendein Deutscher von diesem Film angegriffen fühlen sollte, kann er sich bei mir ein auf Klopapier geschriebenes Attest dafür holen, dass er nichtmehr alle Latten am Zaun hat.


----------



## Haxxler (25. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> >klick<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2009)

Bela B. spielt in dem film mit? O_O den muß ich mir doch direkt ma anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (25. August 2009)

> Bela B. spielt in dem film mit? O_O den muß ich mir doch direkt ma anschauen biggrin.gif



Tut er in der Tat, er hat aber nur eine


> A: Hey, guck mal da ist Bela B.
> B: Huch, hab grad nicht hingeguckt! Wo ist er?
> A: Ach, ist schon wieder weg...


-Rolle


----------



## claet (25. August 2009)

Bei uns war es:



> Irgendwer: Haste das gesehen, da war Bela B.!
> Ich: Wie bitte? Ach kann gar nich sein.
> Irgendwer: Doch, der war da grade und ..
> Ich: Pssstt .. Es is mir egal, sei ruhig!



Ich hasse Filmschwätzer!


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. August 2009)

lol dead snow erinnert mich an Last of the Living  xD
absolut trashiger, geiler Zombiefilm   ;D


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Werd ich heut Abend schauen gehn, bin gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





marion9394 schrieb:


> habe mir alternativ public enemies angeguckt - und war derbe enttäuscht. meiner meinung nach der 2t schlechteste film von jonny depp... kameraführung war grauenhaft (stellenweise wie in blairwitch), die charakter kamen gar nicht raus, und die rolle passte gar nicht auf depp... der film kam mir vor wie 3 stunden und er war gar nicht spannend...


Als ich das Cover auf dem Kino sah, dacht ich mir "Hey super, ein Gangsterfilm mit Johnny Depp, der MUSS gut sein!" Dann hab ich mir aber trotzdem noch kurz den Trailer angeschaut, um zu erfahren worums geht. Der Trailer war sowas von lahm und Depp kam da drin nicht wirklich gut rüber, also dacht ich mir, das kann gar nix sein...


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

Hört sich interessant an, werd ich mir auf jeden Fall nächste Woche oder so ansehen


----------



## Razyl (25. August 2009)

Hach ja der liebe Tarantino...
Ich mag seine Filme überhaupt nicht, sorry, aber irgendwie sind die net meins und von daher werd ich mir sicherlich auch net seinen neuen Ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

So jetzt hab ich den Film auch gesehn. Vorneweg: die Hälfte der Tarantino-Filme sind ja absoluter Müll, einzelne ganz in Ordnung und noch weniger einzelne recht gut.
Inglourious Basterds gehört meiner Meinung nach in die Sparte "ganz in Ordnung". Ich gebe zu, ich hab viel gelacht, insofern kann ich nicht behaupten, es hätte sich nicht gelohnt, aber der Film taugt eher als Fernsehfilm als als Kinofilm, wie ich finde. Das Ende ist...naja...speziell. Ich hab nichts dagegen, dass er für nen Kinofilm kurz die Weltgeschichte umgeschrieben hat, eigentlich find ich das sogar ne recht nette Idee, aber irgendwie hat man einfach dieses Gefühl "Das war zu einfach!"
Naja, immerhin ist die Hinkel-Puppe ganz lustig im Theater, aber mehr dazu sag ich mal nicht, wollen ja sicher noch andere Leute schauen gehn. Aber der absolute Wahnsinn war der Erstauftritt von Till Schweiger! 10/10 Punkten für den überdimensionierten Schriftzug mit entsprechender musikalisch-theatralischer Untermauerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ahja und ich hab mich extra drauf geachtet, es war tatsächlich Bela B im Film. Allerdings ist der Auftritt wirklich extreeeem kurz und wenn man sich nicht extra drauf achtet wird man das kaum erkennen. Naja, wenigstens hat er ne Sprechrolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DAS GESICHT war echt super gemacht, muss ich sagen, respekt! Aber die Szene im Filmraum mit der Tür und dem Schauspieler...naja...ich glaub, da gingen Tarantino langsam die Ideen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überhaupt gab es mehrere Szenen in denen ich irgendwie das Gefühl hatte, dass Tarantino diese als zu langweilig empfand und daher einfach noch kurz irgendwas Absurdes einbaute. Ich mein, eigentlich ist das ja mehr oder weniger normal bei seinen Filmen, aber in diesem Film wars dann doch ab und zu recht weit her geholt.

Ahja und die 350 Leute möcht ich ja sehn, die nen Kinofilm schauen gehn, in dem man nichts anderes sieht als nen Scharfschützen, der feindliche Soldaten abschiesst. Ich glaub, das wär selbst für Hinkel noch zu niveaulos gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (26. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ahja und die 350 Leute möcht ich ja sehn, die nen Kinofilm schauen gehn, in dem man nichts anderes sieht als nen Scharfschützen, der feindliche Soldaten abschiesst. Ich glaub, das wär selbst für Hinkel noch zu niveaulos gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schau dir mal Propagandafilme aus der Zeit an. So abwegig ist das garnicht.


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Ahja ich wurde lustigerweise nach dem Film von meinem halbamerikanischen Freund noch auf was hingewiesen:
In Englisch schreibt man "Genghis Khan", im Deutschen schreibt man "Dschinghis Khan". Beim Spiel in der Deutschen Keller-Bar mit den Karten am Kopf wurde aber die Englische Variante auf die Karte geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (26. August 2009)

Was mich auch ein wenig stört ist die Synchro von Brad Pitt. Im Original kommt das einfach viel geiler rüber mit dem Akzent, den sein Charakter hat.


----------



## Camô (26. August 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Was mich auch ein wenig stört ist die Synchro von Brad Pitt. Im Original kommt das einfach viel geiler rüber mit dem Akzent, den sein Charakter hat.


2 Kumpels hatten sich den auf Englisch angesehen und soweit auch alles verstanden. Allerdings kamen sie nicht so wirklich mit dem extremen Südstaatenakzent von Brad Pitt zurecht.

Zum Film selbst: Ein echter Tarantino! Trash gepaart mit unglaublich lustigen und sozialkritischen Dialogen (s. Kellerkneipenszene das Spiel: Wer bin ich?). 
9/10

Christoph Waltz wurde in Cannes völlig zurecht ausgezeichnet.


----------



## claet (26. August 2009)

Was für mich diesen Film auszeichnet sind wie immer bei einem Tarrantino die ausgiebigen Dialoge und die durchdachten Charaktere. Herrlich..!

Zum Thema Sprache. War im Kino und hab ihn demnach auf Deutsch geschaut. Aber werde ihn mir auch sobald als möglich mal auf Englisch reinziehen. Ich freu mich auf das Spiel mit den Sprachen. So fällt es ja nicht wirklich auf, weil Deutsch nunmal Deutsch ist *g*

@Davatar
Ja, das Gefühl "das war einfach zu einfach" hatte ich auch. Aber was solls .. es ist ein Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso und ich mag den Schweiger nicht. Aber sein Auftritt war okay und der Abgang episch xD


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Achso und ich mag den Schweiger nicht. Aber sein Auftritt war okay und der Abgang episch xD


Hey Schweiger ist ja wohl DER Schauspieler von Deutschland! Einer der wenigen, die man ernst nehmen kann und der auch sehr überzeugend seine Rollen spielen kann (find ich zumindest).


----------



## Haxxler (26. August 2009)

Schweiger ist immer so eine Sache. Einerseits will ich nicht bestreiten, dass er ein guter Schauspieler ist, aber er ist garantiert nicht DER Schauspieler Deutschlands. Er macht seine Sache gut, wobei seine Rolle jetzt auch nicht so schwer zu spielen war.

Aber ich hoffe wirklich das dem Herrn Waltz noch eine Oscar-Nominierung ins Haus flattert.


----------



## XXI. (26. August 2009)

Hab mit den Streifen auch angeschaut, einmal auf Deutsch und einmal auf Englisch...

 Und ich muss sagen, dass die Deutsche Version (trotz echt guter Syncro) niemals an die Englische rannkommt. Die Englische VErsion ist vom Sound Zig mal besser. Der Film ist einfach Hammer und ich muss sagen, dass er Momentan mein 2 Liebster von Tarantino ist... Das Ende ist strittig wegen der Änderung der Weltgeschichte, das ist aber von Tarantino ganz klar so beabsichtigt. 

Alles in allem fand ich den Film echt Klasse, wie Camô geschrieben hat: eben ein echter Tarantino.


----------



## Night falls (26. August 2009)

> Hey Schweiger ist ja wohl DER Schauspieler von Deutschland! Einer der wenigen, die man ernst nehmen kann und der auch sehr überzeugend seine Rollen spielen kann (find ich zumindest).


Wat ._.
Das ist ein Ernst? Also ich finde Schweiger macht seine Sache nur gut wenn er nicht mehr als 3 Gesichtsausdrücke zeigen und sehr wenig sprechen muss. Die Rolle bei den Basterds war ihm praktisch auf den Leib geschneidert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Ich sag nur "Knocking on heavens door"!


----------



## Night falls (26. August 2009)

Ja, das ist das einzige Gegenbeispiel... Wir hatten letztens bei nem Grillabend genau die gleiche Diskussion und ich hab da exakt diese Ausnahme genannt :> (aber selbst da hat mich seine Art zu reden genervt)


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Kleinohrhasen - wenn man auf solche Filme steht
In King Arthur war er ganz nett.
In Tomb Raider hatte er noch ne Nebenrolle, die auch nicht allzu übel war.

Naja, egal, geht ja hier nicht um Schweiger, sondern um die Basterds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (26. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Keinohrhasen


Fix'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die viecher haben bei ihm keine ohren, nicht kleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Wah jajaja okok vertippt, dankeschön ^^


----------



## claet (26. August 2009)

Um kurz zum Thema zurückzukommen (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

): Weiß jemand wieso es Basterds und nicht Bastards heißt?


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

> Inglourious Basterds (zu dt.: Unrühmliche Mistkerle) ist ein am 20. August 2009 erschienener Kriegsfilm von Quentin Tarantino. Der Filmtitel ist eine absichtliche Falschschreibung von Inglorious Bastards, um eine Verwechslungsgefahr mit einem Film aus dem Jahre 1978 auszuschließen.


Quelle: Dieser Wiki-Artikel


----------



## marion9394 (27. August 2009)

hm oki- überzeugt ;D
Werd Ihn mir dann dochangucken gehen... 

hm filme auf englisch sind ne sache für sich -.- hatte mir zum englisch büffeln mal alle teile von harry potter angeguckt - ich versteh einfach die hälfte nicht... Wenn die dann auch noch akzent haben is ganz aus! bleib lieber erstmal bei "businass"-englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einzige ausnahme  - kung fu panda - der ging wieder hihi


----------



## Thoor (27. August 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ja lohnt es sich also den film anzugucken?
> hm war bis jetzt skeptisch, da ich wo gelesen hatte das der film nicht gegen nazis sondern gegen deutsche allgemein geht


Der Film ist genial, Brad Pitt spielt genial den Leutnant und der Christoph genial den SS Standartenführer. Auch Til Schweiger spielt genial den SS Verräter der einen Nazi nach dem anderen abschlachtet.
Was mich persönlich gestörrt hat ist die Szene mit 
"IST DAS EIN BINGO?", die war zwar lustig und genial gespielt aber zu überdreht..... Desweiteren fand ich den Adolf grottenschlecht gespielt, der war mehr eine Karikatur also sonst was...
Und der Film geht nicht gegen Deutsche sondern "Jeder der in ner Nazi Uniform steckt wird umgenietet",obs gut ist oder nicht lässt sich streiten, ich finde schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (28. August 2009)

Ich komme gerade aus dem Kino und ich muss sagen - der Film hat mich echt umgehaun.

Der Film..
- hat in der ersten Szene so viel Spannung in mir erzeugt wie sie mir manchmal nicht in ganzen Filmen geboten wird
- hat unglaublich lange Szenen mit so viel Leben gefüllt, dass sie nie langweilig wurden
- stellt politische Größen als lächerlich und trotzdem interessant dar
- hat mit meinen Vorstellungen von diversen Werten wie z.B. Moral gekämpft
- ist für mich keinem Genre zuzuordnen
- hat meine Freundin entsetzt
- hat mich trotzdem regelmäßig zum Lachen gebracht
- hat meiner Meinung nach einen Schauspieler (Christoph Waltz) hervorgebracht, der Brad Pitt die Show gestohlen hat - obwohl auch dieser nicht schlecht war!

- ist auf jeden Fall eine EMPFEHLUNG wert!

Ich lüge mich nicht an wenn ich sage, dass das der gefühlt beste Film für mich war den ich bisher gesehen habe. Einige Szenen waren echt grausam und ich wollte manchmal nicht hinsehen und habs trotzdem getan - aber das hat dem Film einen Gewissen "Flair" gegeben.

Kommentar von Freunden: "Respektlos gegenüber den Deutschen." 
Kommentar von Freundin: "Ich finde es ekelhaft wie du bei sowas hinguckst ohne zu schmunzeln."
Mein Kommentar: "Ein Meisterstück."

Schaut ihn euch an wenn ihr Zeit findet!


----------



## Camô (28. August 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Desweiteren fand ich den Adolf grottenschlecht gespielt, der war mehr eine Karikatur also sonst was...



Und genau das war ja auch Tarantinos Intention, ebenso Goebbels. Zu herrlich die Szene, als Hitler Goebbels Film als Meisterstück "würdigt" und ihm dann die Tränen kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann sie einfach nicht ernst nehmen. Und das war gewollt.


----------



## dragon1 (28. August 2009)

ab 16... naja warte einfach bis es als dvd da ist


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Kommentar von Freunden: "Respektlos gegenüber den Deutschen."


Tjo also wer nach diesem Film sowas sagt, der hat echt keine Ahnung. Es gibt wesentlich Schlimmeres, das tatsächlich respektlos gegenüber den Deutschen ist. Aber ich war extrem positiv erstaunt wie respektvoll dieser Film mit den Deutschen umging. Da hätt ich von den Amis also echt Schlimmeres erwartet.


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Und genau das war ja auch Tarantinos Intention, ebenso Goebbels. Zu herrlich die Szene, als Hitler Goebbels Film als Meisterstück "würdigt" und ihm dann die Tränen kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das dies absichtlich ist war mir auch klar, aber ich finds einfach ein wenig unlogisch, bzw es stört mich wenn auf der einen Seite ein Nazi mit nem Baseballschläger totgeprügelt wird während hintendran die Amis die Nazis skalpieren und dann kommt son Würstchen von Hitler rüber :/ Der Film ist definitiv keinem Genre zuzuordnen :< 

Aber in einem stimme ich meinen Vorredner bei:

Ein Meisterstück, der beste Film aller Zeiten (abgesehen von Grand Torion)


----------

